# My new rats



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am going to write a wee diary for my new rats.

They come home on tuesday.

This is them when they were babies (they are a year now) they are being rehomed as the lass just doesn't have the time to handle them as much and feels it is not fair on them.

Sorry its a bit small









Saffi, Remi and Echo.

I am going to intro them to my current girls


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww bless them, they are gorgeous! 

Hope the intros go well


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

oh arent they sweet , i bet u cant wait


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new rats..

I look forward to updates


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Totally adorable


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

aw they are so cute x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Change of plan due to my friends dog getting out and us spending hours catching him last night I not getting my rats until later this afternoon.

Pics soon


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

They are here 

Left it a bit late to do intro's today so going to do that tomorrow.

They are lovely


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

PHOTOS PHOTOS PHOTOS!!!

I suppose I can wait until tomorrow if I have too....


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry, bad pics. Stupid door opens in the way so can't get far enough back to get pics without holding it lol.

Remi and Echo









Echo and Saffi









Echo









Saffi









Echo









Saffi









I don't seem to have a decent pic of Remi apart from this one where she has no head :lol:


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They are lovely


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awww your new girls are gorgeous,have u started intros yet?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They're gorgeous hun
PS Don't worry I haven't forgotten about the cage I've just had all sorts of fun & games the last few weeks & it kind of slipped my mind


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Intro's done! 

I had a lot of organising this afternoon. I decided that since my new cage is just a critter 2 cable tied ontop of a critter 1, that I would take the top front pannel out of the 2, and swap it with the bottom front pannel with the door from my old critter 2. 

(it is only cable tied while I wait on new metal clip doo dah thingies coming) 

Once I had put the old cage back together I put both wire floors from the new cage in so that they only had the top floor and just bunged all rats in.
Easy peasy no fights just one wee squabble (Jazzy being a b***h  she defo needs taken down a peg or two).

Left them in there (did it in the bathroom incase of escapees!) while I put the new cage back together. Then left my OH in charge while I went to the shop. All the rats where asleep when I got back an hour later so I left them a bit longer.

They are all in the new cage now with toys and ropes and the hammock (cause its opened right out) and there have only been a wee squabble- Jazzy again I am sure she will soon settle down.

Will get some pics up after tea (sorry :lol: ) 



ETA- Saffi is not taking any [email protected] from Jazzy now, Jazzy just went to bully Saffi off the top food bowl and Saffi pinned her and Jazzy left. Lol. There is 2 water bottles and 2 food bowls for now, may add more.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Saffi must feel so much more confident having the others girls with her.
This is great I bet u r so happy.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so pleased 

They are all sleeping now. My two young ones in the hammock, Saffi in the willow house and Remi and Echo on the top shelf. I think soon they will sleep all together or new with old etc. The new 3 stayed asleep and the young girls woke up, posers! 

Just uploading pics to FB so will get them up soon.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

*The intro's*

All 5, this was literally a minute after I put them all in there. Excuse the mess underneath I just stuck the 2 shelves on the middle and put it in the base just incase a shelf managed to move.










Flash sniffing Saffi









Pile up in the corner!




































Jazzy and Flash, pair of wee posers!









*New set up*

Saffi at the top and Remi or Echo on the top shelf, Flash and Jazzy at the bottom and the other in the willow house









Bottom level with food bowl, water bottle, treat stick, hammock, willow house, parrot toy, ladder and start of rope.









Mid level with food bowl, water bottle, mineral lick, treat stick, ladder and other rope









Top level with end of long rope and some more toys



























Saffi in the hammock with Flash and Jazzy


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

All beautiful:001_wub:

Glad it was an easy intro :thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant! 

And all seem pretty happy


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay!
When I got up this morning, Remi and Echo (new rats) were in the hammock sleeping with Flash (the non dominant existing rat)

I dunno where Jazzy had been sleeping but Saffi, I'm assuming is top rat, sleeps on the top shelf all the time.

Oh and Jazzy (dominant, slightly aggressive existing rat) held onto my finger when I went to give them all a skip crisp for a treat 

Will my exisiting rats get curious and more likely to be handleable sooner now that they see me handling the new rats and them enjoying it? 
They want to come to me but they aren't sure.

I have been using a gardning glove to get them used to being touched and they can't bite me (they do try!)


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had some success with my wee girls today! 

I went to give them a bit of pasta after I had my tea (cooked too much, lol) and Flash (less aggressive of the younger 2) was sleeping on the top shelf with Saffi, and with Remi's head on her neck also sleeping. She let me stroke her back for a minute  

Then this evening when I went to give them a wee biscuit Jazzy let me stoke her back! I had Remi out the cage and Flash and Jazzy were very interested to what they were up to :lol:

I am so glad I made the decision to add more rats, it has definitely had a good effect on my younger 2.

There are still the odd scuffle but again it is Jazzy and its mainly with Saffi (top rat of the 3 older) or Echo (the one of the new 3 that is not as keen to be handled).


----------

